
The JavaScript event loop illustrated - kapantzak
https://dev.to/kapantzak/js-illustrated-the-event-loop-4mco
======
bsaul
One thing that’s often missing in async / event loops explanations is the
underlying OS ( or browser) mechanism to handle i/o. It’s often as if there’s
this black box handling things like « you write to this file, and when it’s
done, your continuation gets called ».

But « writing to the file » has to happen in a thread of its own somewhere...

